
Show HN: Learn English with Popcorn Time - duwip
http://fleex.tv/Home
======
sergiotapia
I'm downloading now to give it a shot, should be really helpful for my wife
who's learning English.

------
bowlofpetunias
Wasn't there a service exactly like this long before Popcorn Time?

~~~
duwip
You're probably thinking of this post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5779473](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5779473)

We're the same company, only we've developed a Popcorn Time fork that ships
with our learning tools.

------
jide27
Great concept! I'm using it already to improve my english

